# Its all in the Fat



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

More on EFA's


----------



## plouffe (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm a big fan of EFA's


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 7, 2003)

the guy who wrote that seemed pretty smart... i completely wore out my dictionary....


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

EFA's are very important in any diet.  Bulking Cutting or Maintenance, they should be included daily.

That being said, yes Mercola is a smart guy but understand these articles posted are opinions based upon facts and we all have our own opinions.  Basically what I'm trying to say, is read, learn, but don't think these articles are bibles to live by.  Mercola is a bit overbearing and an extremist IMO but he does have some good reading material.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 8, 2003)

I take an EFA supp and have been for about 2 weeks... I don't expect to see any results, i would guess all the benefits are behind the scenes kind of stuff...


----------

